# OM friggin' G - I just got a Dino Zei Narvalo



## ecunited

This came today!

It's not officially an impulse buy because it's been on my radar, but I was slowly saving up for it. Then I saw a deal I couldn't refuse. (I hate when that happens. (But not really.))


----------



## ClementW

I have always love ANONIMO's colour dials and this one goes perfectly well with the sweater you have on ; )

Any chance you can post a picture of both the DINO and D-Date you have together to see how different are the blue tones?

Great looking DINO with the split date window on the 12 o'clock.

God Bless.

Cheers
Clement


----------



## ecunited

ClementW said:


> I have always love ANONIMO's colour dials and this one goes perfectly well with the sweater you have on ; )
> 
> Any chance you can post a picture of both the DINO and D-Date you have together to see how different are the blue tones?
> 
> Great looking DINO with the split date window on the 12 o'clock.
> 
> God Bless.
> 
> Cheers
> Clement


Thanks Clement!

I'll try to take some pix of the 2 Anonimos tomorrow in the daylight. The pix in my signature, done with the flash on, make the blues look brighter than they really are.


----------



## JayVeeez

Holy cow! Nice score! Loving the blue dial!!! |>


----------



## Firenze

That is probably my favorite Dino Zei, besides the San Marco. Congratulations big times.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Im thinking now in Dino's... enjoy the watch man looks really nice the blue dial.


----------



## ecunited

Thanks for the congrats guys!

As I mentioned above, the blues in the pictures of my Anonimos (up to now) are brighter than in real life because I used a flash. As per Clement's request, here are the 2 Anonimos in a non-flash photo, providing a more accurate depiction of the colors.


----------



## kiwidj

Wow! Congratulations! That's a beaut. Wear it in good health. :-!


----------



## ecunited

kiwidj said:


> Wow! Congratulations! That's a beaut. Wear it in good health. :-!


Thanks kiwidj - I've admired your colledction from afar via the "wrist check" threads.


----------



## ClementW

ecunited said:


> Thanks for the congrats guys!
> 
> As I mentioned above, the blues in the pictures of my Anonimos (up to now) are brighter than in real life because I used a flash. As per Clement's request, here are the 2 Anonimos in a non-flash photo, providing a more accurate depiction of the colors.


Thanks for the picture 

I think ANONIMO got it right for both of them |>

And you, got yourself 2 great looking timing instruments :-!

God Bless.

Cheers
Clement


----------



## kimsoon

very nice! :-!

how much is the "impulse" worth?

kimsoon


----------



## Willith

Wow, congrats on the new watch, it looks great. b-) Wear it well and thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## jimyritz

Very cool Narvalo....:-!

Congratulations...

Mike


----------



## ecunited

ClementW said:


> Thanks for the picture
> 
> I think ANONIMO got it right for both of them |>
> 
> And you, got yourself 2 great looking timing instruments :-!
> 
> God Bless.
> 
> Cheers
> Clement


Thanks Clement.

BTW - even though the "true blue" colors of my two Anonimos are more accurately represented in the above photo, I must say the photo doesn't do these pieces justice. The blues, while more subdued than what my "flash" pictures suggest, do have a wonderful richness and vibrancy to them that is not conveyed in my mediocre photo.


----------



## ecunited

Thanks everyone for the congrats! It's even more stunning in/on the flesh! (As many watches are.)


----------



## NWP627

Beautiful, wear it in the best of health.
N


----------



## Escapement1

Beautiful piece Sir... I adore Dino and have found myself with a rack of them. My favorite is the double Nemo set still, I mean the San Marco... ahhh... I mean the red dial Glauco...


----------



## ecunited

Escapement1 said:


> Beautiful piece Sir... I adore Dino and have found myself with a rack of them. My favorite is the double Nemo set still, I mean the San Marco... ahhh... I mean the red dial Glauco...


Thanks. The double set is beautiful. I've seen them on the bay on occasion, always as a unit. Would love just one!


----------



## Escapement1

ecunited said:


> Thanks. The double set is beautiful. I've seen them on the bay on occasion, always as a unit. Would love just one!


Trust me when I tell you, you want them both. Not all the sets have the full strap selection for some reason though, if you ever pull the trigger find out if the honey cognac strap is included... it's fantastic on the light blue. They play off each other so well they simply have to be kept together... at least IMHO...


----------



## GUTuna

Zombie thread! This thread alerted me years ago to the existence of this watch. After year and years, I got a hold of one. Thanks Watchuseek!


----------



## Sergei T.

Beautiful blue dial with Dino's firm case, enjoy it!


----------



## Fatz028

Ummmm... your 10 yrs to late.


----------

